# PVC wall decal



## schoonersam (Sep 23, 2011)

So we want to put a big tree in DD's room. We could paint it, but that's gonna take a lot of time both now and when/if we want to sell the house and have to paint back over it. There are really expensive ones on Etsy that are pvc-free and more affordable ones that are pvc vinyl. I've heard quick arguments on both sides and I'm just looking for a little more input. Is the pvc gonna leach chemicals into DD as she sleeps or am I just being paranoid and pvc is really fine in that form (obviously we're not going to burn it out back when we're done).

TIA


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm not seeing a huge difference in price between the PVC decals and the fabric-based ones. That said, I used to make PVC decals and signs at a past job and really did not notice any kind of off-gassing or odor that usually comes with PVC. Personally, (I'm not a professional) I wouldn't worry.


----------

